

Ask HN: App Landing Page Service - mmccomb

A couple of months back there was a post about a startup providing landing pages for mobile apps.  I now need to avail of such a service but cannot find the link.<p>Does anyone have recommendations for such a service or even an HTML template that is fairly customizable?
======
smit
ooomf.com

~~~
mmccomb
Looks great and includes tracking/sign-up perfect! Thanks.

